# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  Capacitan a productores en manejo de uva de mesa fina en distrito arequipeño de La Joya

## gpacheco

*Arequipa, dic. 02 (ANDINA).-* Expertos vitivinícolas de Chile, Brasil y Perú capacitaron a más de 200 productores de Arequipa y otras zonas del interior del país sobre productividad y manejo de la uva de mesa, de la variedad thompson seedless.  
La charla fue dictada en la sede de la Junta de Usuarios de La Joya, en la cual se abordó temas relacionados al manejo agronómico de la vid, mercados y precios, así como las condiciones que ofrece Arequipa para el desarrollo de la viticultura. 
Los participantes, además, visitaron una parcela demostrativa de la referida uva, la cual fue instalada por la empresa Vivero Los Viñedos en el distrito arequipeño de La Joya.  
Las exposiciones estuvieron a cargo de Teresinha Costa Silveira, de Brasil; Leonardo Ochoa Sosa, gerente de producción de Gandules Inc.; el consultor Fernando Cillóniz; así como Mercedes Auris Bravo, gerente técnico de Vivero Los Viñedos. El consultor chileno Luis Urzúa Ayala dirigió la visita a la parcela demostrativa.   
El objetivo de la actividad fue demostrar los exitosos resultados del trabajo desarrollado durante un año con esta variedad, mediante la aplicación de tecnología moderna, informa el portal AgroNegocios Perú.  
La variedad thompson seedless es una uva de mesa fina (blanca sin pepa), de inigualable sabor y aroma, y de alto precio en los mercados internacionales.  
Puede constituirse en una buena alternativa para Arequipa debido a que esta zona tiene el mejor clima para el cultivo de dicha fruta.Temas similares: Artículo: Cada año emergen diez nuevos productores de uva de mesa de exportación Artículo: Seis mil productores se capacitan para asociarse Productores y empresarios vitícolas  verán  resultados de uva blanca sin pepa (thompson seedles) en La Joya, Arequipa Bajas temperaturas afectan 30 % del ganado alpaquero de distrito arequipeño Estación experimental Vista Florida y Agrobanco capacitan a productores maiceros de la región La Libertad

----------

